# Ezio Auditore da Firenze



## [M]artin (Sep 5, 2010)




----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 5, 2010)

I like the drawing. It's on a really random piece of paper though


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 5, 2010)

Yea, I just grabbed some instructor evaluation card, a pen, and a red marker that was on the floor. Fucking booored.


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 5, 2010)

Ha ha. Play Wii with me and iFish!


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 5, 2010)

Buy me a Wii plz.


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 5, 2010)

K.

Address?


----------



## Feels Good Man (Sep 5, 2010)

I dont see it


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 5, 2010)

HAHA NOT SO FAST, YOU TRICKY DEVIL YOU...








			
				Feels Good Man said:
			
		

> I dont see it


Ouch, is it *that* bad? Haha...


----------



## zeromac (Sep 5, 2010)

I can't make out his legs...
Highlight them pl0x


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 5, 2010)

Uh... there are none? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's like, from the waist upwards.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Sep 5, 2010)

Oh wait, now i do


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 5, 2010)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> HAHA NOT SO FAST, YOU TRICKY DEVIL YOU...









What? lololololol


----------

